# Buddy wanted...over 35...ttc!



## gretarose

Hi, I'm looking for a buddy, ideally someone over 35 trying to conceive...it would be lovely to share thoughts and advice. Most of my friends already have children or don't want them...so been feeling a bit lonely! x
:flower:


----------



## faithmum

Hi Gretarose - I'll be happy to be your buddy. I am about to start AF tomorrow or Tuesday so either of those days will be CD1 for me. I just tested today at CD13 and got a BFN so I'm out this month but looking forward to April being a good month. 

I am 45 and ttc #4. I've got middle school twins who are 13 (boy, girl) and a son who is 14.5 years. These are all from another marriage that lasted for a really long time but sadly ended. I've been with a wonderful man who has never had children. He is 49. I sure hope we are not making a mistake trying to have children at this age but I figure if we don't try then we will never have the opportunity. I became pregnant at 44 but that ended in mc during the beginning of the second trimester. I took a long break to recover from that but ... maybe too long a break. I'm hoping I didn't use my last egg and that I still have a few fluffy ones left. We've been ttc for 4 or 5 months now. I can't remember if we really tried in December. Anyway.....welcome here gretarose. You will find lots of love and support here

Here is a link to another thread you may like - check it out and join in!
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-over-35/883703-ttc-3-over-35-anyone-else-same-boat.html


----------



## gretarose

Hi Faithmum, thanks so much for the reply...I think its wonderful that you are trying to have another child with your new man...good for you! Its lovely to meet an experienced lady who already has children.
I'm 37 with no children yet. I had one miscarriage 10 years ago with my ex partner, it was a planned pergnancy and I fell pregnant straight away. It was very painful to lose and the relationship ended not long after. It took me a long time to heal. 
However I have been my husband for 7 years now and we started trying about a year ago. However, we are quite stressed a lot because he lost his job so money is tight at times, and he works nightshift so its not exactly the most baby-making friendly set of circumstances...but we want to have a family.
I am struggling this month after having some strange spotting, and then a very heavy bleed...I am feeling a bit fed up with it all to be honest. 
Ps. I might need your help to understand all the abbreviations! I know CD is cycle day, but what is AF etc...?
Thankyou again for the wonderful welcome and reassuring words.
I am excited to be your friend here xxx


----------



## Happydayz

gretarose said:


> Hi, I'm looking for a buddy, ideally someone over 35 trying to conceive...it would be lovely to share thoughts and advice. Most of my friends already have children or don't want them...so been feeling a bit lonely! x
> :flower:

Hello I'd love to be your buddy :) I'm 36 and have been ttc since August 2011, I have a DS and DD from my first marriage, and if we are lucky enough to conceive, this will be our first. Wishing you all of the luck and success x


----------



## gretarose

Hi Happydayz, lovely to meet you. Thanks for the reply. Good luck to you too! Sorry to be thick, but I'm struggling with the abbreviations...DD & DS? xxx


----------



## Sakura_Saku

Hi Greta!

I'm 37 (will turn 38 in May), and am currently 4 dpo. Temps are high, but I know it's way too early yet to tell anything. Just busy with the 2 week agonizing wait. :) I'd be happy to be your buddy, though I've never quite been a buddy with anyone on a forum yet. Not really sure how it works, but it would be wonderful to have friendly company while we're all trying our best!

Last month was our first month trying after a year of bc. It ended as a painful chemical pregnancy. Since then, I've been pounding the vitamins, as has my husband, hoping that someday, something will stick! XD

Good luck to us all! :)


----------



## faithmum

Greta, You know what? I'm inspired by your dedication. It certainly isn't easy under 'normal' circumstances let alone having to deal with a lost job then night shifts. Bless you darling for working it!! Bummer about your period. Did you used to have regular cycles? One of the best things I did was begin taking my basal body temperature which helped me to understand what my cycle looks like. I've only done it 2 months but already I'm grateful I did. The place most use here is called Fertility Friend (FF). I think your first month can be free then you can find sometimes they have 'sales' where you can join for a year for $25. I missed the sale so I think it cost me $45 (?). 

Don't give up hope! Keep a positive outlook - your BFP is coming. You know these things take time (what many of us feel we can't afford). 

Happy, Sakura and Greta- For all of you in your late 30's I'd give anything to be in my 30's again. Relish your feritility. Believe in it. Know it. Celebrate it

Oh yeah - I will help you with the abbreviations. I think there is a spot on here that explains all of them but you kind of pick them up as you go. AF is your period (aunt flow).


----------



## gretarose

Hi Faithmum,
How are you doing? Thank you so much for your reply, and yes I will have a look at taking my temps. The Fertility Friend sounds really useful. I take it your're in America because of the dollars?? I'm in the UK but am sure I will be able to join from here?
Since I have joined this forum I have felt a lift in my spirits, its so good to not feel alone with it all. Sometimes I don't think talking to my partner actually helps me, especially when the sex feels a bit staged...I want to give our relationship some breathing space, so its such a relief to let it pour out in this safe space. Thanks for listening ladies and wishing you all lots of love and luck and baby dust xxxxxxxxxxxxx
hello sakura-saku...lets be buddies! x


----------



## gretarose

BFP??


----------



## josephine75

gretarose said:


> Hi, I'm looking for a buddy, ideally someone over 35 trying to conceive...it would be lovely to share thoughts and advice. Most of my friends already have children or don't want them...so been feeling a bit lonely! x
> :flower:

Hey GretaRose, 

Im 37 and currently TTC #1 after 5 years without even a hint of a BFP (big fat positive) all of my friends and family have children or are having children and I just seem to always get left behind .... so if you want someone to talk to and share thoughts with, i'm here in the same boat:thumbup:

How long have you been TTC, im currently on 5DPO with no symptoms as yet and am suffering really badly with a cold so feeling a bit run down and crappy at present :(

What cycle day are you on ?

lots of luck and baby dust 

:dust:


----------



## Sakura_Saku

Staged sex, you say? XD
Let me tell ya, sister! That's probably all we ever do in this house, but nobody minds. That probably sounds weird, and we do love and care very deeply for each other, but the "S" word tends to just kinda get in the way most of the time, when we'd rather be falling asleep reading a book or playing mahjong on the iPhone. XD

That's not to say it's not an enjoyable experience when it happens, I think we might just both be kinda lazy, is all. ;) Then again, more and more, I get the impression that Japanese culture just doesn't place much emphasis on a hot, steamy romp. I think that kind of thing would have bothered me when I was in my 20s, but I don't really care now. At this point, we're just timing it right, and trying to make it count. :D 

Hang in there, and try not to sweat that part too much, ok? :)


----------



## faithmum

Hi Greta - Yes you can join Fertility from the UK too. You will need a special thermometer that takes basal body temps and you need to do it at the same time everyday but I found it gave me great information. I'm so happy you've found this place to share...I almost do all my sharing here so I don't drive everyone else around me nuts:winkwink:

Sakura - You're funny but I know that feeling. My guy loves it when it's time to :sex: try making a baby and I get worn out!

Josephine - You're playing the waiting game now. I wouldn't worry at all about not feeling anything at 5 dpo because if you are preggo your body wouldn't know yet. After 5 years hun you deserve a POSITIVE this month!! FX.

HappyDayz - What cycle day are you now? I'm CD2 and AF is HEAVY...ick.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## gretarose

josephine75 said:


> gretarose said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm looking for a buddy, ideally someone over 35 trying to conceive...it would be lovely to share thoughts and advice. Most of my friends already have children or don't want them...so been feeling a bit lonely! x
> :flower:
> 
> Hey GretaRose,
> 
> Im 37 and currently TTC #1 after 5 years without even a hint of a BFP (big fat positive) all of my friends and family have children or are having children and I just seem to always get left behind .... so if you want someone to talk to and share thoughts with, i'm here in the same boat:thumbup:
> 
> How long have you been TTC, im currently on 5DPO with no symptoms as yet and am suffering really badly with a cold so feeling a bit run down and crappy at present :(
> 
> What cycle day are you on ?
> 
> lots of luck and baby dust
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Hi Josephine
Lovely to meet you. And you're based in the north east, which is my home area! Although I don't live there anymore.
Yep, I know how you feel regarding friends and family, all having or had babies recently...try as I might I do have off days where I think perhaps I will be the odd one out. 
I have such ups and downs with it all, I mostly try to remain positive...and I have begun to consider all the other options that other people go through...adoption etc. Its been well over a year, obviously nowhere near as long as you've been trying...but what makes it hard for me sometimes is knowing I was pregnant 10 years ago with my ex but I mc at 12 weeks. 
I haven't tried the temperature thing and my hubbie hasn't been tested yet...so I guess its still early days for us. Him being tested has been a bit of a sore subject recently, so I have backed off a bit. His esteem has taken a knocking with losing his job and having to work nightshift stacking shelves so I am trying to go easy and gently....but some days I get really impatient!!!
I am due to ovulate this weekend or beginning of next week so I'm cycle day 7 I think...
Lovely to share thoughts, keep them coming, I'm listening! 
Good luck ladyxxx


----------



## gretarose

Sakura_Saku said:


> Staged sex, you say? XD
> Let me tell ya, sister! That's probably all we ever do in this house, but nobody minds. That probably sounds weird, and we do love and care very deeply for each other, but the "S" word tends to just kinda get in the way most of the time, when we'd rather be falling asleep reading a book or playing mahjong on the iPhone. XD
> 
> That's not to say it's not an enjoyable experience when it happens, I think we might just both be kinda lazy, is all. ;) Then again, more and more, I get the impression that Japanese culture just doesn't place much emphasis on a hot, steamy romp. I think that kind of thing would have bothered me when I was in my 20s, but I don't really care now. At this point, we're just timing it right, and trying to make it count. :D
> 
> Hang in there, and try not to sweat that part too much, ok? :)

What a fantastic attitude you have! You make me smile, and its all true what you say. I think when you've been together a long time, hot steamy romps turn into beautiful, familiar lovemaking...and I'm no way complaining. Its just weird to be placing an emphasis on timing. Especially when we struggle for time as it is...he works nights!!! I know! Worst combination!
Anyway, its good to remain light of heart.
Thank you for making me smile honey.
How are you doing?? x


----------



## gretarose

faithmum said:


> Hi Greta - Yes you can join Fertility from the UK too. You will need a special thermometer that takes basal body temps and you need to do it at the same time everyday but I found it gave me great information. I'm so happy you've found this place to share...I almost do all my sharing here so I don't drive everyone else around me nuts:winkwink:
> 
> Sakura - You're funny but I know that feeling. My guy loves it when it's time to :sex: try making a baby and I get worn out!
> 
> Josephine - You're playing the waiting game now. I wouldn't worry at all about not feeling anything at 5 dpo because if you are preggo your body wouldn't know yet. After 5 years hun you deserve a POSITIVE this month!! FX.
> 
> HappyDayz - What cycle day are you now? I'm CD2 and AF is HEAVY...ick.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:


Faithmum....I have been driving myself and a few other people nuts I think, so that why it feels so good to speak my mind here. It's the best thing that's happened to me in a while. I feel honoured to be speaking to all you lovely ladies about such precious stuff. x keep me posted as to how you are doing xxx


----------



## goddess25

I am planning on trying in the next few months I will be 38 in April. I will be trying for #3 but sneaking into this section a little early.

The abbreviations can be a struggle but the main ones you need to know are

DD - dear daughter
DS - dear son
DH - dear husband
OH - other half
BFP - big fat positive
BFN - big fat negative
DPO - days post ovulation
DTD - having sex (doing the deed)
AF - your period

I am sure more will crop up but these are the ones that pop up the most!


----------



## Sakura_Saku

Hey Greta and all! :)

Well, 8dpo, and I hate to say it, but I'm pretty sure I'm out.
Then again, it's quite possible that I have no idea what I'm talking about and may be misreading it. All I know is that last week when I supposedly ovulated, I was supposed to go to my doc to get an ultrasound so he could tell me if he saw any follicles. (I have endometriosis, so he's been doing the u/s a lot on me since last month). Unfortunately, my husband and I both came down with a nasty cold, and I had to cancel the appt., as well as most of our personal appointments at the Right Time. XD We did manage to sneak in a few times, but one was likely way too early (before we got sick, about 5 days before O) and the other was at least 24 hours after I think I ovulated. Meh. 

I did feel left ovary pinches on the day I thought I ovulated. My temps were right up for a few days after that, but the last 4 days, they've been creeping down, down, down. I've only been charting for this cycle and the last, so I'm not entirely sure yet where exactly my coverline is, so it's hard to say what's normal - AND - since I had a low grade fever for at least one day last week, that likely messed things up, too, as far as my bbt reading.

ONE THING that's weird, though, is that the last few days, I've been feeling queasy. Queasy like I could get really sick to my stomach at times, a few times a day. Usually if I eat a little bit of bread or something, it goes away, but I'm not at all used to that kind of nausea.

I've had no indication of any possible implantation otherwise. Temps are just steadily dropping, soooo.....Who knows, but judging by the bbt alone, it's looking like we'll just have to wait out the witch and kick it back into high gear next month. Hopefully we'll not be sick with some kind of horrifying, head exploding cold then!!! :)

Just how important IS bbt reading? Is it always a telltale sign for everyone?

Good luck to the rest of you ladies!
Please let us know how you're hanging in there! :D


----------



## goddess25

I have been pregnant 4 times and have 2 kids... I charted twice and both times my BBT did not indicate that I was pregnant. My fertility friend chart that I had certainly looked like a no go. I took it at the same time every day the entire cycle until I tested. For me it doesn't work!


----------



## Sakura_Saku

Ooh! Good to know, Goddess! :D

It's been pretty weird, because I've been exhausted lately, and yesterday I craved a snack I usually NEVER buy. Also, my temp went back up a little again this morning. Figures. XD Well, I guess we'll just see when we see, then! :) Thanks for the encouragement! Nice to feel like there's a chance I might still be in there! Hope everyone else will update, too!


----------



## waiting2012

My name is Stephanie, married for 11 years this past November and mom to an almost 17 year old son (from a previous relationship), stepmom to a 13 year old daughter and my husband and I have a daughter together who turned 11 this past October. We have been TTC since our daughter was a year old--so basically 10 years now. We have had 5 miscarriages (although I've had 2 other pregnancy losses long before my I was with my husband)--so 7 in all. I found out that my progesterone was out of whack and was started on Provera March 8th to bring on a cycle since my previous lmp was Dec.1st (Nov. 30th with spotting). My cycles used to be 28 days and then gradually went to as long as 36 days...My ob/gyn didn't say I couldn't ttc right now but wants me to take the progesterone every month on the same day until I see him again next February (or I end up pregnant first)...
I have a great support system on the 2ww forum and although I still go there and have a thread there--out of all the ladies--5 are pregnant (2 are just now getting their positives) and they are all much younger than I am...I love them dearly, but sometimes I feel like the goose in a bunch of ducks...
It would be nice to know that I can share my experience here and there and still not feel like the odd man out so to speak...
As my ticker below says--I'm on CD 8 of 28 as the progesterone I now take will make my next AF come on as scheduled for a 28 day cycle...I'm still experiencing good ole' AF right now and hopefully it will leave this weekend as one website I went to said that 2 of my most fertile days are coming up and it would be nice to finally get my OPKs and get started trying...I'm not looking at using any supplements this time (although I have in the past)..Just taking prenatal vitamins, and will test for ovulation as my doctor suggested to see if I will ovulate at all...
Thank you for allowing me to be long winded..Hope everyone's stay here is brief!:dust:


----------



## goddess25

My goodness waiting2012..you have had quite the time of it. I hope the progesterone works and this is your lucky year. 

Hope you get some positive OPKs soon.


----------



## waiting2012

After cramping since the bleeding started--even had some cramping this am--AF has finally gone pinkish orange--which to me means--she is going to be OUT THE DOOR!!! :happydance:!! Going to pick up OPKs tomorrow (saturday)...My dh is off work tomorrow since he's working tonite and praying that the bleeding is completely gone!!! I hope its not a big deal if I post my OPK's here--I've only used them once before (some IC's back in October--not sure if I was even doing them right...LOL)...

Thank you again!! :hugs:


----------



## josephine75

Heya all u lovely ladies, how are you ?

Greta - yayyy for the North East ha ha, What area are u originally from if u don't mind me asking ??
Have u started temping yet and have u joined Fertility Friend, I started charting with FF 2 cycles ago and find knowing my temps helps me know and understand my body and my cycles better and really help's with knowing when to :sex:
What cycle day are u now ??? 
I really hope you and your hubby get ur BFP naturally before you need to go to doctors and ask for help and checks, I know men find this difficult and they deal with it differently to us women, and we have to choose our words carefully :)
Xxxx

Sakura - how are u feeling u have some promising symptoms there I have my fingers crossed for you hun ???

Waiting2012 - so glad AF has seen the door and u can get cracking on a new cycle lots of luck and :dust: Hun you really have been through the mill there haven't you ???

Goddess - Hi to you, when are u gunna try and did u fall quite quickly with your other two if you don't mind me asking ? And do u have any tips for us LTTTC please xxxx :hugs:

AFM - I'm cycle day 27 and AF is deffo on her way achey boobs and started dark brown spotting today (soz for tmi) so I'm out for this one, I keep telling myself to be positive and onwards and upwards ready for the next cycle but then I have a mega wobble and get upset thinking another month gone and time is running out etc etc .... I just want my turn :(

I wish there was a miracle cure !!!

Lots of love and luck ladies and so glad to know and have u all here for advice :)


----------



## waiting2012

Yeah, its been a rough 10 almost 11 years of ttc...and for just one more...:rofl:..:dohh:

AF is still trying to hang on for old times sake--just spotting--not needing a pad or anything like that..So who knows...I started my OPKs saturday--nothing on Saturday's test, a faint-almost not there line on Sunday's...We DTD on saturday and sunday night too! :winkwink:...Pregnology says I'm in my extra fertile stage right now--so hopefully we'll bd tonite so I can take a break tomorrow and then bd wed, thurs, friday--as I think my O' day is supposed to be this friday or saturday...We may need to take a break on wed too--depending on the OPK--becuz I want to get a bd day on saturday and/or sunday for extra measure...
My doctor called my progesterone in for April--I'll take it the 8th--Hopefully--AF won't show up this time around...Back in the olden days they would give a woman progesterone close to her time and if it didn't bring on a period--it meant she was pregnant most of the time--but there is this part of me that wonders if I should wait till AF would be due which is April 14th--then if it doesn't come on its own--take it--for safe measure...What do ya'll think? He wanted me to take it to make my cycle come every 28 days...I just hope the OPK catches my O day....I bought the 20 pack of Answer brand OPKs and they came with one hpt to use...:winkwink:--not using it until I get close to AF day if I can help it...:rofl:...

Hope everyone is doing great...
:dust: to everyone for a successful cycle as we shoot for those December 2012 babies!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Josephine--I'm keeping my fx'ed that AF doesn't show and all this that you are feeling is just preggo hormones!!!

:hugs:


----------



## septbride

Hi gretarose and you other lovely ladies, may I join you as well? Greta, I'm in the same boat -- not having a very easy time talking to my husband about this, as he just tries to "fix" things instead of commiserating with me. 

We have been trying for 6 months, his sperm count is a bit low, and I just had my day 3 FSH checked and it was a bit high (10.6). I had an HSG last week and things looked fine. Waiting to get my blood test results back for day 10 FSH, and really scared about that and hoping for the best, since those levels seem to be so very important. 

Sending good thoughts to all...it's hard to stay sane and balanced during this, isn't it? 

xx


----------



## septbride

Forgot to mention the most basic of the basics...I'm 37 and we're trying for our first.


----------



## waiting2012

Wishing you lots of prayers and love Septbride!

As for me... Opks finally showing a hint of something.. And we bd'ed the last 3 nights.. Hope we catch it this month!
:dust:


----------



## josephine75

waiting2012 said:


> Wishing you lots of prayers and love Septbride!
> 
> As for me... Opks finally showing a hint of something.. And we bd'ed the last 3 nights.. Hope we catch it this month!
> :dust:

Good luck waiting hope this is the one for you xxxxx


----------



## waiting2012

4 days until the big O' according to my ticker..UGH..the dh offered in his words, a "nooner" but I declined..LOL..How do people do it?? Keep that mojo going up to and after the right time--when I was younger and carefree--we just hit it by accident..Literally with my son and with my daughter--we were young, dumb and in love and I was just marking the calendar...:dohh: Going to try and bd tonite--but I just don't know if my nearly 40 body will take it..:rofl:...
How are you ladies doing??? Hopefully, fairing better than me!
**Kicker--two of the wonderful ladies from my 2ww thread--preggo...within days of each other and got their :bfp:s this week--5 out of the 8 of us from that thread--now have due dates of July, October and December...I love them to death and am estatic for them--but I feel a little "lost" as I don't think it will happen this month...:sad1: Sorry to lay that on ya'll but needed to get that off my chest...:flower:**


----------



## gretarose

josephine75 said:


> Heya all u lovely ladies, how are you ?
> 
> Greta - yayyy for the North East ha ha, What area are u originally from if u don't mind me asking ??
> Have u started temping yet and have u joined Fertility Friend, I started charting with FF 2 cycles ago and find knowing my temps helps me know and understand my body and my cycles better and really help's with knowing when to :sex:
> What cycle day are u now ???
> I really hope you and your hubby get ur BFP naturally before you need to go to doctors and ask for help and checks, I know men find this difficult and they deal with it differently to us women, and we have to choose our words carefully :)
> Xxxx
> 
> Sakura - how are u feeling u have some promising symptoms there I have my fingers crossed for you hun ???
> 
> Waiting2012 - so glad AF has seen the door and u can get cracking on a new cycle lots of luck and :dust: Hun you really have been through the mill there haven't you ???
> 
> Goddess - Hi to you, when are u gunna try and did u fall quite quickly with your other two if you don't mind me asking ? And do u have any tips for us LTTTC please xxxx :hugs:
> 
> AFM - I'm cycle day 27 and AF is deffo on her way achey boobs and started dark brown spotting today (soz for tmi) so I'm out for this one, I keep telling myself to be positive and onwards and upwards ready for the next cycle but then I have a mega wobble and get upset thinking another month gone and time is running out etc etc .... I just want my turn :(
> 
> I wish there was a miracle cure !!!
> 
> Lots of love and luck ladies and so glad to know and have u all here for advice :)

Hi Josephine
I'm from Newcastle...maybe when I'm feeling less shy I will tell you exactly where!
I have been feeling very relaxed the last few days, just taken a little mental break and have really needed it. This lovely forum has helped me so much. I am on CD11 and have bd a couple of times the last few days...although for some bizarre reason I decided not to use my ovulation tests and to just go with the flow this month. So, no I haven't joined fertility friend or started my temps or anything apart from relax more than I've done in a long time. I guess its what I need to do this month. The unusual spotting and very heavy period really took it out of me, and left me feeling so drained.
I'm sure I will be back on my mission soon.
I have realised that I was becoming such a bore, and in a one-track mind set; and it was beginning to really affect my relationship. It's so hard to get a balance and to not feel like its a mad race! 
So that's where I'm up to...I look forward to hearing how you are doing too honey.
I also want to say thank you to all the ladies for being there and being so honest. I wish you all lots of luck, and will continue to visit here, read your posts and post my own little thoughts and bits of my journey sometimes.
Thankyou for finding me and giving me such a sense of relief and companionship.
Much love, Gretarose xxxxxxxx


----------



## gretarose

septbride said:


> Hi gretarose and you other lovely ladies, may I join you as well? Greta, I'm in the same boat -- not having a very easy time talking to my husband about this, as he just tries to "fix" things instead of commiserating with me.
> 
> We have been trying for 6 months, his sperm count is a bit low, and I just had my day 3 FSH checked and it was a bit high (10.6). I had an HSG last week and things looked fine. Waiting to get my blood test results back for day 10 FSH, and really scared about that and hoping for the best, since those levels seem to be so very important.
> 
> Sending good thoughts to all...it's hard to stay sane and balanced during this, isn't it?
> 
> xx

Hi Septbride
Welcome, and of course you may join us. Lovely to meet you. 
I too am 37 and trying for my 1st with my husband. It's been over a year and hard work. We've not been for our tests yet.
How was it for you and yours when you went for the tests if you don't mind me asking??
All the best for your results. Keep me posted
xxx


----------



## Sakura_Saku

Welcom, Septbride, and hello everyone. :)

Nothing really to report here, I'll just make it quick.
The witch is due tomorrow, and I do feel the phantom back muscle pain kicking in, but my temps keep on creeping up. That's a little strange, though, isn't it? From what I've read, they're supposed to drop way down a day or so before af starts, aren't they? That's what happened to me last month, at least, but it hasn't happened yet this time.

I don't have much hope, though, and it's ok. I don't feel ANY signs of pregnancy (I did last month) other than being severely hungry suddenly sometimes, and sleepy, but that's probably just anxiety or boredom talking. It's been a bit of a rough month so I can accept that we'll have a new month to start with in a few weeks from now.

Still checking here often to see how everyone's doing, though! :)
I hope you're all hanging in there!


----------



## septbride

Thank you and same to you!! Hoping this month is the big one! xx


----------



## septbride

gretarose said:


> Hi Septbride
> Welcome, and of course you may join us. Lovely to meet you.
> I too am 37 and trying for my 1st with my husband. It's been over a year and hard work. We've not been for our tests yet.
> How was it for you and yours when you went for the tests if you don't mind me asking??
> All the best for your results. Keep me posted
> xxx

Hello Gretarose and everyone, 

Thank you for the welcome -- it is nice to have a little group. It is extremely hard work, isn't it? I keep "joking" that I was led to believe that conceiving would be much more fun than this... 

Certainly very happy to share what it was like to get the tests done. My husband got his semen analysis done first -- his doctor referred him to a lab and he went in and "collected a specimen" for testing. I think it took about two weeks to get the results back. Then it was my turn. My ob/gyn had me do a clomid challenge test, so I had my day 3 FSH level blood test done, then took 100mg of clomid on days 5-9 of my cycle, and then had another blood test to check the day 10 FSH level. Day 3 level was high, which was scary, but thankfully, I just got my day 10 level back today and it's a 6. I'm so incredibly relieved to hear this news, since that means I'm ovulating on my own and that the clomid is helping. 

I also had an HSG test done last week to make sure my tubes are clear. It was a bit scary but very manageable. I had it done in the radiology unit at the hospital, and they basically insert a speculum, then put a catheter into your cervix and pump dye into your fallopian tubes. It causes some cramping when the dye flows through, but honestly, the worst part for me was the anticipation. When it was actually happening, it was not that scary or painful. It was actually really cool to look up on the screen and see the x-ray of my fallopian tubes! Thankfully, the dye was able to stream through my tubes, so I knew there weren't any blockages. And that's really about it. 

Our plan now is for me to take 100mg of clomid for the next 2 months and see if this gives us the bump we need to conceive. If not, then we go to a fertility specialist at the end of May. The clomid does make me moody; I've been doing a lot of crying for the past few days and made some stupid mistakes at work today. Other than that, no remarkable symptoms so far. 

Sorry to ramble on, but hope this is helpful! How is everyone else doing? 

xx


----------



## septbride

gretarose said:


> Hi Septbride
> Welcome, and of course you may join us. Lovely to meet you.
> I too am 37 and trying for my 1st with my husband. It's been over a year and hard work. We've not been for our tests yet.
> How was it for you and yours when you went for the tests if you don't mind me asking??
> All the best for your results. Keep me posted
> xxx

Hello Gretarose and everyone, 

Thank you for the welcome -- it is nice to have a little group. It is extremely hard work, isn't it? I keep "joking" that I was led to believe that conceiving would be much more fun than this... 

Certainly very happy to share what it was like to get the tests done. My husband got his semen analysis done first -- his doctor referred him to a lab and he went in and "collected a specimen" for testing. I think it took about two weeks to get the results back. Then it was my turn. My ob/gyn had me do a clomid challenge test, so I had my day 3 FSH level blood test done, then took 100mg of clomid on days 5-9 of my cycle, and then had another blood test to check the day 10 FSH level. Day 3 level was high, which was scary, but thankfully, I just got my day 10 level back today and it's a 6. I'm so incredibly relieved to hear this news, since that means I'm ovulating on my own and that the clomid is helping. 

I also had an HSG test done last week to make sure my tubes are clear. It was a bit scary but very manageable. I had it done in the radiology unit at the hospital, and they basically insert a speculum, then put a catheter into your cervix and pump dye into your fallopian tubes. It causes some cramping when the dye flows through, but honestly, the worst part for me was the anticipation. When it was actually happening, it was not that scary or painful. It was actually really cool to look up on the screen and see the x-ray of my fallopian tubes! Thankfully, the dye was able to stream through my tubes, so I knew there weren't any blockages. And that's really about it. 

Our plan now is for me to take 100mg of clomid for the next 2 months and see if this gives us the bump we need to conceive. If not, then we go to a fertility specialist at the end of May. The clomid does make me moody; I've been doing a lot of crying for the past few days and made some stupid mistakes at work today. Other than that, no remarkable symptoms so far. 

Sorry to ramble on, but hope this is helpful! How is everyone else doing? 

xx


----------



## waiting2012

Hello Ladies....
Sept: Such great info about the Clomid Challenge! I was put on the Progestin Challenge on March 8-12th--with obvious success now testing with opks for 3 months to see if ovulation is occurring before going to phase 2--which I imagine the Clomid Challenge would be next...So again Thank You!

Greta--you and me girl--I thought I was reading about myself at the very end--extremely heavy af and unusual spotting...I half expected it with having to use Progesterone to bring my cycle on...I hope you get your surprise bump in the end hun...Being stress free is a good way to be--I know for me--although it feels like I'm stressing its nice to know that my dh is stressing with me...LOL...

We skipped last night for dtd and dtd this am--will skip tonite and hopefully over the next few days-I'll get my blaring OPK...I'm supposed to start the provera again on April 8th but am very wary of it--I wonder if I should with ttc and all--My next af is due to arrive April 14th whether using the Provera to bring on my period or not--so I'm not sure what to do in that regards--do I just wait and see if it shows or do I take it and hope it doesn't cause problems if I do conceive this month...Where is the rule book in TTC? I must have skipped over that part in the manual...:dohh:


----------



## Mom2Morgan

Hi ladies! Hope you don't mind if I chime in here. I just turned 39 this month and the hubby and I have been trying to get pregnant since last June. I am on my 2nd cycle of follistim and ovidrel and now in my 2ww! I did test today, at 11 dpo, and got a BFN but my doctor told me to wait the FULL 2 weeks. I just couldn't take it anymore today...lol. I hope it is still too early to tell. Good luck to all of you!!!


----------



## septbride

Mom2Morgan said:


> Hi ladies! Hope you don't mind if I chime in here. I just turned 39 this month and the hubby and I have been trying to get pregnant since last June. I am on my 2nd cycle of follistim and ovidrel and now in my 2ww! I did test today, at 11 dpo, and got a BFN but my doctor told me to wait the FULL 2 weeks. I just couldn't take it anymore today...lol. I hope it is still too early to tell. Good luck to all of you!!!

Wishing you lots of luck and patience with that awful 2ww. How is your experience with follistim and ovidrel? Do you have side effects? 

Have a good night, everyone. 

xx


----------



## waiting2012

Welcome M2Morgan....Patience is def a virtue I do not have! :rofl:...Wishing you loads :dust: that the test shows a blaring :bfp: soon!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Probably doesn't look like much--but I'll take what I can get...LOL..I will test again this evening! 

The dh and skipped last night as far as bding although he wanted to--I was asleep..he did threaten to withhold for the rest of the week--but instead we ended up bd'ing 2x this morning--felt like I was in my 20's again...OMG....TMI I know...Why is that I feel like this is my last shot--I know its not--but I guess I really want to have that 2012 baby...LOL..Don't we all? 

Hope everyone is having a good day today...:hugs:


----------



## Mom2Morgan

septbride said:


> Mom2Morgan said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Hope you don't mind if I chime in here. I just turned 39 this month and the hubby and I have been trying to get pregnant since last June. I am on my 2nd cycle of follistim and ovidrel and now in my 2ww! I did test today, at 11 dpo, and got a BFN but my doctor told me to wait the FULL 2 weeks. I just couldn't take it anymore today...lol. I hope it is still too early to tell. Good luck to all of you!!!
> 
> Wishing you lots of luck and patience with that awful 2ww. How is your experience with follistim and ovidrel? Do you have side effects?
> 
> Have a good night, everyone.
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Thank you! No side affects from the medicine! I am at very impatient lady though...lol. I did see a spot of blood on tuesday morning when I woke up. If thiat was implantation bleeding, how long do you think it will be before I can test and it be accurate?


----------



## Mom2Morgan

waiting2012 said:


> Welcome M2Morgan....Patience is def a virtue I do not have! :rofl:...Wishing you loads :dust: that the test shows a blaring :bfp: soon!!!

Thanks and wishing you the best of luck also!!


----------



## Sakura_Saku

Hey all.....Very strange thing, here. Don't know quite what to make of it.

Today is my CD 29, and I don't even have a backache yet. I did a few days ago when I mentioned I did, and I thought for sure af was about to kick in, but since then the pain is completely gone. Yesterday I had a temp drop below my luteal phase levels for the past few weeks (though I don't know if it was quite below my coverline, as I really haven't yet been able to establish where that is), but this morning it was back up to luteal phase level. Waaay too late to be implantation. I'm starting to wonder if the progesterone plane was about to make touchdown and decided to pick on back up again and fly fly fly! I feel really light headed today, too. Come to think of it, I did yesterday as well, but just assumed it was sunstroke, as I had been out for a long walk (we're finally getting a few warm days and I wanted to get outside! :D ).

So here I am feeling light headed, as if I'm about to get really dizzy, feeling almost as if I could start to tremble, and I'm thinking, "Is something wrong with my blood sugar? What's this about?"...but then I suddenly realize that my af symptoms have disappeared. I'm not going to test because I've been misled by those things before and would rather just wait to see if af is going to come down or not. Other than that, bbs are a bit itchy and seem fuller, but I certainly don't notice anything out of the ordinary.

Last month I had a chemical pregnancy, and I felt all kinds of weird symptoms which pretty much told me right away, but this time NOTHING. I'm really confused and kind of wondering what you all might make of this. I'm usually right on time with a 28 day cycle, and once the back pain kicks in, it doesn't just disappear like it seems to have this time...Anyone have wildly different symptoms with each baby if you've already had a few?


----------



## waiting2012

To be honest.. I dont remember how my last pregnancy was that went full term..i know with my chemical pregnancy and midcarriages that my back didnt ache ....it is possible ovulation wad later than thought so implantation could occur later to.. Def sounds like preg sx... I hope its a sign you will get your bfp soon sweetie!!


----------



## waiting2012

Today should be my o day despite what my ticker says... Didnt test this am but will tonite... Not feeling very good due to the weather changing...but will bd tonite and this weekend....hope everyone has an awesome friday!!!!


----------



## gretarose

Sakura_Saku said:


> Hey all.....Very strange thing, here. Don't know quite what to make of it.
> 
> Today is my CD 29, and I don't even have a backache yet. I did a few days ago when I mentioned I did, and I thought for sure af was about to kick in, but since then the pain is completely gone. Yesterday I had a temp drop below my luteal phase levels for the past few weeks (though I don't know if it was quite below my coverline, as I really haven't yet been able to establish where that is), but this morning it was back up to luteal phase level. Waaay too late to be implantation. I'm starting to wonder if the progesterone plane was about to make touchdown and decided to pick on back up again and fly fly fly! I feel really light headed today, too. Come to think of it, I did yesterday as well, but just assumed it was sunstroke, as I had been out for a long walk (we're finally getting a few warm days and I wanted to get outside! :D ).
> 
> So here I am feeling light headed, as if I'm about to get really dizzy, feeling almost as if I could start to tremble, and I'm thinking, "Is something wrong with my blood sugar? What's this about?"...but then I suddenly realize that my af symptoms have disappeared. I'm not going to test because I've been misled by those things before and would rather just wait to see if af is going to come down or not. Other than that, bbs are a bit itchy and seem fuller, but I certainly don't notice anything out of the ordinary.
> 
> Last month I had a chemical pregnancy, and I felt all kinds of weird symptoms which pretty much told me right away, but this time NOTHING. I'm really confused and kind of wondering what you all might make of this. I'm usually right on time with a 28 day cycle, and once the back pain kicks in, it doesn't just disappear like it seems to have this time...Anyone have wildly different symptoms with each baby if you've already had a few?

I really hope you get your BFP honey. Let me know how you are doing...I've been away from the forum a little, just been chilling but now I am about a week away from my AF and started feeling tiny bit topsy turvy. Got everything crossed for you. Greta x


----------



## gretarose

septbride said:


> gretarose said:
> 
> 
> Hi Septbride
> Welcome, and of course you may join us. Lovely to meet you.
> I too am 37 and trying for my 1st with my husband. It's been over a year and hard work. We've not been for our tests yet.
> How was it for you and yours when you went for the tests if you don't mind me asking??
> All the best for your results. Keep me posted
> xxx
> 
> Hello Gretarose and everyone,
> 
> Thank you for the welcome -- it is nice to have a little group. It is extremely hard work, isn't it? I keep "joking" that I was led to believe that conceiving would be much more fun than this...
> 
> Certainly very happy to share what it was like to get the tests done. My husband got his semen analysis done first -- his doctor referred him to a lab and he went in and "collected a specimen" for testing. I think it took about two weeks to get the results back. Then it was my turn. My ob/gyn had me do a clomid challenge test, so I had my day 3 FSH level blood test done, then took 100mg of clomid on days 5-9 of my cycle, and then had another blood test to check the day 10 FSH level. Day 3 level was high, which was scary, but thankfully, I just got my day 10 level back today and it's a 6. I'm so incredibly relieved to hear this news, since that means I'm ovulating on my own and that the clomid is helping.
> 
> I also had an HSG test done last week to make sure my tubes are clear. It was a bit scary but very manageable. I had it done in the radiology unit at the hospital, and they basically insert a speculum, then put a catheter into your cervix and pump dye into your fallopian tubes. It causes some cramping when the dye flows through, but honestly, the worst part for me was the anticipation. When it was actually happening, it was not that scary or painful. It was actually really cool to look up on the screen and see the x-ray of my fallopian tubes! Thankfully, the dye was able to stream through my tubes, so I knew there weren't any blockages. And that's really about it.
> 
> Our plan now is for me to take 100mg of clomid for the next 2 months and see if this gives us the bump we need to conceive. If not, then we go to a fertility specialist at the end of May. The clomid does make me moody; I've been doing a lot of crying for the past few days and made some stupid mistakes at work today. Other than that, no remarkable symptoms so far.
> 
> Sorry to ramble on, but hope this is helpful! How is everyone else doing?
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Sorry for the delayed response Septbride...thank you so much for sharing your experiences of the tests and what your husband had to do. I hope you are doing ok? x


----------



## gretarose

waiting2012 said:


> Today should be my o day despite what my ticker says... Didnt test this am but will tonite... Not feeling very good due to the weather changing...but will bd tonite and this weekend....hope everyone has an awesome friday!!!!

Hi I hope you feeling brighter honey. I really enjoy reading your posts, especially because you are very wise and experienced. Lots of love and luck to you! xxx


----------



## gretarose

Hello lovely ladies
Just wanted to say hi to everyone...I'm not very good at replying and still struggling with the abbreviations etc...but I love this little group that is growing. And it seems we are from all over the world! How cool is that!
I feel very connected to you all as we are all on the same journey. The wonders of technology eh?!
Hope everyone is feeling good and that the :spermy: are super strong and that 
babydust is showering down on all of us!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## septbride

Sakura_Saku said:


> Hey all.....Very strange thing, here. Don't know quite what to make of it.
> 
> Today is my CD 29, and I don't even have a backache yet. I did a few days ago when I mentioned I did, and I thought for sure af was about to kick in, but since then the pain is completely gone. Yesterday I had a temp drop below my luteal phase levels for the past few weeks (though I don't know if it was quite below my coverline, as I really haven't yet been able to establish where that is), but this morning it was back up to luteal phase level. Waaay too late to be implantation. I'm starting to wonder if the progesterone plane was about to make touchdown and decided to pick on back up again and fly fly fly! I feel really light headed today, too. Come to think of it, I did yesterday as well, but just assumed it was sunstroke, as I had been out for a long walk (we're finally getting a few warm days and I wanted to get outside! :D ).
> 
> So here I am feeling light headed, as if I'm about to get really dizzy, feeling almost as if I could start to tremble, and I'm thinking, "Is something wrong with my blood sugar? What's this about?"...but then I suddenly realize that my af symptoms have disappeared. I'm not going to test because I've been misled by those things before and would rather just wait to see if af is going to come down or not. Other than that, bbs are a bit itchy and seem fuller, but I certainly don't notice anything out of the ordinary.
> 
> Last month I had a chemical pregnancy, and I felt all kinds of weird symptoms which pretty much told me right away, but this time NOTHING. I'm really confused and kind of wondering what you all might make of this. I'm usually right on time with a 28 day cycle, and once the back pain kicks in, it doesn't just disappear like it seems to have this time...Anyone have wildly different symptoms with each baby if you've already had a few?

This sounds really hopeful! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## septbride

gretarose said:


> septbride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gretarose said:
> 
> 
> Hi Septbride
> Welcome, and of course you may join us. Lovely to meet you.
> I too am 37 and trying for my 1st with my husband. It's been over a year and hard work. We've not been for our tests yet.
> How was it for you and yours when you went for the tests if you don't mind me asking??
> All the best for your results. Keep me posted
> xxx
> 
> Hello Gretarose and everyone,
> 
> Thank you for the welcome -- it is nice to have a little group. It is extremely hard work, isn't it? I keep "joking" that I was led to believe that conceiving would be much more fun than this...
> 
> Certainly very happy to share what it was like to get the tests done. My husband got his semen analysis done first -- his doctor referred him to a lab and he went in and "collected a specimen" for testing. I think it took about two weeks to get the results back. Then it was my turn. My ob/gyn had me do a clomid challenge test, so I had my day 3 FSH level blood test done, then took 100mg of clomid on days 5-9 of my cycle, and then had another blood test to check the day 10 FSH level. Day 3 level was high, which was scary, but thankfully, I just got my day 10 level back today and it's a 6. I'm so incredibly relieved to hear this news, since that means I'm ovulating on my own and that the clomid is helping.
> 
> I also had an HSG test done last week to make sure my tubes are clear. It was a bit scary but very manageable. I had it done in the radiology unit at the hospital, and they basically insert a speculum, then put a catheter into your cervix and pump dye into your fallopian tubes. It causes some cramping when the dye flows through, but honestly, the worst part for me was the anticipation. When it was actually happening, it was not that scary or painful. It was actually really cool to look up on the screen and see the x-ray of my fallopian tubes! Thankfully, the dye was able to stream through my tubes, so I knew there weren't any blockages. And that's really about it.
> 
> Our plan now is for me to take 100mg of clomid for the next 2 months and see if this gives us the bump we need to conceive. If not, then we go to a fertility specialist at the end of May. The clomid does make me moody; I've been doing a lot of crying for the past few days and made some stupid mistakes at work today. Other than that, no remarkable symptoms so far.
> 
> Sorry to ramble on, but hope this is helpful! How is everyone else doing?
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Sorry for the delayed response Septbride...thank you so much for sharing your experiences of the tests and what your husband had to do. I hope you are doing ok? xClick to expand...

Hi gretarose,

Yes thanks, doing fine over here -- I ovulated this weekend, so we made the most of it -- did the deed Thursday, Friday, Saturday, and Sunday! Hoping that between this and Clomid, we have luck this month. I'm worried about my hub's sperm count, but he's been good about taking all the strange vitamins I've been giving him. :) Fingers crossed for all of us! 

I hope you're doing well too? 

xx


----------



## gretarose

Yes I am ok thanks, on holiday for 2 weeks (but not at the 'right' time really but nevermind) Its lovely to kick back and relax. I have been having bad back pain for a while and finally went for some physio this morning. I'm trying to kick start a healthier regime for myself with more walking and less chocolate!
I am due my AF next week so we shall see. Although don't feel like we really made the most of bding this time round...I have been very busy at work and my husband works nights, so not the ideal combo but hey! 
I also ran out of vitamins and forgot to buy more but have some now.
Hoping everything is ok for you xxxx keep me posted xxxx


----------



## waiting2012

Greta...Thanks for calling me wise...BUT I feel like I'm having a :dohh: cycle...I just don't get it...All things pointed to possible O' on friday, but my opks NEVER did get dark enough to call positive..:growlmad: In fact the only good lines I see are when they sit for a long time and you can't read them past the time limit...UGH....If I go by what my body is telling me--either I'm O'ing, have O'ed or about to start without the help of the provera....I finally got my computer online--at work so its much easier than the hit and miss of the house...I have some pics to share...LOL...Some might be out there--but lets just say--SO CONFUSED....:shrug::shrug::shrug:
Even as I type this--I'm feeling af type cramps...and in my lower back/tailbone area...My nose is stuffy and I've had a low grade temp since last night--feeling just ick...Well, I'm going to finish pulling up my pics see what I can get here...

Hope everyone is feeling Super-Duper about their cycles! Have to keep the spirits up!! :flower::dust:


----------



## waiting2012

Friday night had I this really weird cm--I couldn't get online to show anyone so I texted a friend who thought maybe it was IB...I had a glob of ewcm that was bloody and I was crampy on the 24th--I swore it was my period starting again after just spotting...So anyhow during an inspection of my cp/cm this is what I found--I don't know if these are the first swipe pics at 6pm or the 2nd swipe pics at 9pm..I just uploaded them and haven't pulled them up to see exactly..
.
Ok, now that I see it--This is a pic of the 9 pm swipe/check--the 6 pm check there was WAY more.... *friday March 30th*
After I swiped my finger on the tp--I noticed it looked pink...Again--this is the 9pm swipe--March 30, 2012...Maybe part of getting ready to O'...Who knows???
This is my opk from this am--I thought I sent the pics of all my tests from this weekend to my email, but I guess not--I'll have to do that but my phone is in the car charging...I guarantee that when I get home--the test will be dry and the line will be way darker that it looks here...:dohh::shrug:

I have some hpt pics too...But I may save them as I don't want to look like a total nimrod..:rofl:...


----------



## waiting2012

These are all the same pic...Top is the original, middle one was "cross processed" only, and the last one was HDR'ish tweaked only...:dohh: Stupid for testing so early--but I'm a confessed POAS-aholic...And well, the stupid OPK's just weren't enough...LOL


----------



## waiting2012

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test19511

Rounding up the votes...LOL...

I've been so confused about where I am at with this cycle...LOL...But I think we have a bean brewing...What do ya'll think???

:dust: for everyone! Hope this is the start of :bfp:s for everyone!!!


----------



## anorak

I am back and stalking this thread!


----------



## waiting2012

as you can see in my tickers..and my spanking brand new avatar...We have lift off finally......I just wanted to spread the dust around and hope that everyone else here sees their :bfp:s soon!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mom2Morgan

waiting2012 said:


> as you can see in my tickers..and my spanking brand new avatar...We have lift off finally......I just wanted to spread the dust around and hope that everyone else here sees their :bfp:s soon!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Congrats to you!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## gretarose

waiting2012 said:


> as you can see in my tickers..and my spanking brand new avatar...We have lift off finally......I just wanted to spread the dust around and hope that everyone else here sees their :bfp:s soon!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Oh Congratulations honey!!! So pleased for you. I bet you are just so thrilled.
That's wonderful news! All your hard work really did pay off!
Take care and make sure all your loved ones help you and treat you xxxxx


----------



## waiting2012

Reserving the big announcement for Easter... Praying it sticks and that everyone here gets those :bfp:s soon too!


----------



## josephine75

waiting2012 said:


> as you can see in my tickers..and my spanking brand new avatar...We have lift off finally......I just wanted to spread the dust around and hope that everyone else here sees their :bfp:s soon!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Congratulations lovely, heres to a very happy and healthy 9 months, lets hope its the start of many more :bfp: :happydance::happydance:

heres :dust::dust::dust::dust: for everyone


----------



## KISKA777

Hi ladies... I am just getting over a BFN, for the 4th time... A little bit about me, 36 years old, single, no partner, TTC with donor sperm... My spirit is in need of some support now... My Doc wants me to do a HSG to check the tubes, and i heard it might hurt... but, it makes no sense to go through IUIs without knowing if I have a problem... Any thoughts are welcome...


----------



## josephine75

gretarose said:


> waiting2012 said:
> 
> 
> as you can see in my tickers..and my spanking brand new avatar...We have lift off finally......I just wanted to spread the dust around and hope that everyone else here sees their :bfp:s soon!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Oh Congratulations honey!!! So pleased for you. I bet you are just so thrilled.
> That's wonderful news! All your hard work really did pay off!
> Take care and make sure all your loved ones help you and treat you xxxxxClick to expand...

Hey Greta my Lovely how are you doing ??

Sorry I have been MIA but things get so hectic and I find there's so many threads and posts to keep up with :thumbup:
Great news for Waiting isnt it, lets hope ours follow :winkwink:

I'm a bit further south than Newcastle and am what they call a "Smoggy" ha ha, but it's not all bad here honest :shrug:

Sooooooo where are you at re your cycle, im on day 8 or 9 I think i havent checked or recorded anything today although i did still temp this morning thats a habit I cant break ha ha. So far we have only BD once this cycle, though I am determined to squeeze in lots more over the bank holiday, I am also trying to be a bit more relaxed this cycle, I became a bit obsessive last time POAS 2 and 3 times a day and reading all kinds of useless info, so we'll see how that goes, sometimes easier said than done :dohh:

How are all of you other lovely ladies Sakura how are you feeling hope the dreaded witch is leaving you alone still f'xd xxxxx

Love, Luck and :dust:


----------



## waiting2012

Kiska...
I applaud your ttc without a partner! (If I could ditch the dh I would in a heartbeat--I swear...Men...:rofl:)..I've never had and HSG but maybe some of the other ladies have..I hope you find out what your needing to know before going through it! I wish you loads of luck hun, and these ladies are wonderful...:hugs:

Good Luck and God Bless on your journey!! :dust:


----------



## gretarose

josephine75 said:


> gretarose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting2012 said:
> 
> 
> as you can see in my tickers..and my spanking brand new avatar...We have lift off finally......I just wanted to spread the dust around and hope that everyone else here sees their :bfp:s soon!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Oh Congratulations honey!!! So pleased for you. I bet you are just so thrilled.
> That's wonderful news! All your hard work really did pay off!
> Take care and make sure all your loved ones help you and treat you xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Greta my Lovely how are you doing ??
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA but things get so hectic and I find there's so many threads and posts to keep up with :thumbup:
> Great news for Waiting isnt it, lets hope ours follow :winkwink:
> 
> I'm a bit further south than Newcastle and am what they call a "Smoggy" ha ha, but it's not all bad here honest :shrug:
> 
> Sooooooo where are you at re your cycle, im on day 8 or 9 I think i havent checked or recorded anything today although i did still temp this morning thats a habit I cant break ha ha. So far we have only BD once this cycle, though I am determined to squeeze in lots more over the bank holiday, I am also trying to be a bit more relaxed this cycle, I became a bit obsessive last time POAS 2 and 3 times a day and reading all kinds of useless info, so we'll see how that goes, sometimes easier said than done :dohh:
> 
> How are all of you other lovely ladies Sakura how are you feeling hope the dreaded witch is leaving you alone still f'xd xxxxx
> 
> Love, Luck and :dust:Click to expand...

Hello you!
Lovely to hear from you and yes I know which part of Geordieland you are from and very nice it is too! I'm more west of Newcastle, near Hexham. 
There are a lot of threads on here...I dip in when I feel like it and I guess that's what is so lovely and supportive about it.
I am 1 week to go til my AF and I have been ultra moody!!
Keep me posted as to how you doing hun xxxx


----------



## waiting2012

Still lurking and waiting...and Praying for ya'll to see those :bfp:s soon!!!!! Much Love!!!!

:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## septbride

Wow wow wow, this is fantastic news! Congratulations, my dear! 




waiting2012 said:


> as you can see in my tickers..and my spanking brand new avatar...We have lift off finally......I just wanted to spread the dust around and hope that everyone else here sees their :bfp:s soon!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## septbride

Hi Kiska, 

I can definitely understand your need for some support around this. I just had an HSG two weeks ago and posted a description of it -- check back through the thread and let me know if you have questions! Bottom line, it isn't bad and you get the results immediately. 

Hang in there! 



KISKA777 said:


> Hi ladies... I am just getting over a BFN, for the 4th time... A little bit about me, 36 years old, single, no partner, TTC with donor sperm... My spirit is in need of some support now... My Doc wants me to do a HSG to check the tubes, and i heard it might hurt... but, it makes no sense to go through IUIs without knowing if I have a problem... Any thoughts are welcome...


----------



## waiting2012

Prayers Kiska.... I hope the procedure helps things along! :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## goddess25

I have been a bit MIA for awhile. Hope your all doing well and it seems that I missed a BFP.

Congratulations to waiting2012 on your :BFP: so very very happy for you!

We are all doing fine here, doing a trial run this month with temping and OPks to see if I am actually ovulating. My cycle returned about 5 months ago after my last pregnancy and I don't have EWCM any more ever! I can't actually remember what it was like before to compare it but I did have it, not sure for how long or how much. Bought a haul of OPks and POAS every day. Today is CD11 and no sign of OV just yet. I am hoping, hoping to see that positive OPK to confirm that I am still working.


----------



## septbride

Good luck with the OPKs, goddess, hope you get your positive sign soon!

I'm on cd 26 and feel like AF is on her way -- feeling moody and crampy. I'm trying to stay positive and thinking, well, I guess it could be implantation cramps...but I don't have sore boobs or anything, so I think we're out of luck for another month. Pretty disappointing, since this was our first cycle with Clomid, and our first since the HSG, so we thought we had a good shot this month. But still, I guess I should wait and see what happens over the next few days -- it ain't over til it's over! 

Hope everyone else is feeling a little more upbeat than I am just now! 

xxx


----------



## waiting2012

Goddess...My only advice is to bd' as much as you can even up to the +opk and make sure to keep on a few days after too!!! We bd'ed so much and it was so much fun...:blush:...... Fingers crossed for you sweetie!!

Sept--My boobs haven't really been sore like you'd expect--in fact when the dh mentioned they were engorged (his words)--they were sore--I just noticed they weren't staying in my bra like they should!--I've been moody, crampy, weepy...ect...Don't count yourself out yet hun! Like you said--it ain't over if she ain't here! NO AF, NO AF!!! :dust:!!


----------



## josephine75

septbride said:


> Good luck with the OPKs, goddess, hope you get your positive sign soon!
> 
> I'm on cd 26 and feel like AF is on her way -- feeling moody and crampy. I'm trying to stay positive and thinking, well, I guess it could be implantation cramps...but I don't have sore boobs or anything, so I think we're out of luck for another month. Pretty disappointing, since this was our first cycle with Clomid, and our first since the HSG, so we thought we had a good shot this month. But still, I guess I should wait and see what happens over the next few days -- it ain't over til it's over!
> 
> Hope everyone else is feeling a little more upbeat than I am just now!
> 
> xxx

Don't count yourself out yet Septbride, AF symptoms and PG symptoms can be so, so similar you just never know, I have everything crossed for you, keep us updated :)


----------



## septbride

Thanks so much! I tested this morning and had a BFN -- but still no AF, so we'll see. 

Everything crossed for you ladies as well! 






josephine75 said:


> septbride said:
> 
> 
> Good luck with the OPKs, goddess, hope you get your positive sign soon!
> 
> I'm on cd 26 and feel like AF is on her way -- feeling moody and crampy. I'm trying to stay positive and thinking, well, I guess it could be implantation cramps...but I don't have sore boobs or anything, so I think we're out of luck for another month. Pretty disappointing, since this was our first cycle with Clomid, and our first since the HSG, so we thought we had a good shot this month. But still, I guess I should wait and see what happens over the next few days -- it ain't over til it's over!
> 
> Hope everyone else is feeling a little more upbeat than I am just now!
> 
> xxx
> 
> Don't count yourself out yet Septbride, AF symptoms and PG symptoms can be so, so similar you just never know, I have everything crossed for you, keep us updated :)Click to expand...


----------



## KISKA777

Thank you so much ladies... I think I will have the HSG done, because spending money on IUIs is costly, especially with the donor sperm... I hope that each one of you will have a BFP in the near future - we all need a ray of sunshine in our lives...


----------



## gretarose

KISKA777 said:


> Thank you so much ladies... I think I will have the HSG done, because spending money on IUIs is costly, especially with the donor sperm... I hope that each one of you will have a BFP in the near future - we all need a ray of sunshine in our lives...

Nice to meet you Kiska, welcome to our special little group. You sound like a brave and lovely lady and I wish you so much luck. xxxx


----------



## gretarose

septbride said:


> Thanks so much! I tested this morning and had a BFN -- but still no AF, so we'll see.
> 
> Everything crossed for you ladies as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> josephine75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> septbride said:
> 
> 
> Good luck with the OPKs, goddess, hope you get your positive sign soon!
> 
> I'm on cd 26 and feel like AF is on her way -- feeling moody and crampy. I'm trying to stay positive and thinking, well, I guess it could be implantation cramps...but I don't have sore boobs or anything, so I think we're out of luck for another month. Pretty disappointing, since this was our first cycle with Clomid, and our first since the HSG, so we thought we had a good shot this month. But still, I guess I should wait and see what happens over the next few days -- it ain't over til it's over!
> 
> Hope everyone else is feeling a little more upbeat than I am just now!
> 
> xxx
> 
> Don't count yourself out yet Septbride, AF symptoms and PG symptoms can be so, so similar you just never know, I have everything crossed for you, keep us updated :)Click to expand...Click to expand...

Hey Septbride
I think I'm close to where you're at...I am due on Friday but haven't really had the usual PMT symptoms except being very moody!! Trying hard to relax and distract myself. Sending you lots of positivity and fellow PMT or otherwise :hugs: support.
Fingers crossed!
xxxx


----------



## goddess25

septbride said:


> I'm on cd 26 and feel like AF is on her way -- feeling moody and crampy. I'm trying to stay positive and thinking, well, I guess it could be implantation cramps...but I don't have sore boobs or anything, so I think we're out of luck for another month. Pretty disappointing, since this was our first cycle with Clomid, and our first since the HSG, so we thought we had a good shot this month. But still, I guess I should wait and see what happens over the next few days -- it ain't over til it's over!
> 
> Hope everyone else is feeling a little more upbeat than I am just now!
> 
> xxx


I agree try not to count yourself out just yet. I found that for all of my pregnancies I had all the usual AF symptoms and the only thing that was different was that I peed a bit more than usual.. so it was actually pretty hard to tell.

Wishing you lots of luck!


----------



## goddess25

gretarose said:


> septbride said:
> 
> 
> Thanks so much! I tested this morning and had a BFN -- but still no AF, so we'll see.
> 
> Everything crossed for you ladies as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> josephine75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> septbride said:
> 
> 
> Good luck with the OPKs, goddess, hope you get your positive sign soon!
> 
> I'm on cd 26 and feel like AF is on her way -- feeling moody and crampy. I'm trying to stay positive and thinking, well, I guess it could be implantation cramps...but I don't have sore boobs or anything, so I think we're out of luck for another month. Pretty disappointing, since this was our first cycle with Clomid, and our first since the HSG, so we thought we had a good shot this month. But still, I guess I should wait and see what happens over the next few days -- it ain't over til it's over!
> 
> Hope everyone else is feeling a little more upbeat than I am just now!
> 
> xxx
> 
> Don't count yourself out yet Septbride, AF symptoms and PG symptoms can be so, so similar you just never know, I have everything crossed for you, keep us updated :)Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Septbride
> I think I'm close to where you're at...I am due on Friday but haven't really had the usual PMT symptoms except being very moody!! Trying hard to relax and distract myself. Sending you lots of positivity and fellow PMT or otherwise :hugs: support.
> Fingers crossed!
> xxxxClick to expand...

Gretarose.... fingers crossed for you this month. When are you testing if AF doesn't show?


----------



## goddess25

KISKA777 said:


> Thank you so much ladies... I think I will have the HSG done, because spending money on IUIs is costly, especially with the donor sperm... I hope that each one of you will have a BFP in the near future - we all need a ray of sunshine in our lives...

I agree that its probably a good idea... how much does a IUI cost with donor sperm? Is it covered under any medical plans for you? Do you think that you have problems hence the HSG?


----------



## KISKA777

My insurance needs to see 6 cycles of "infertility" before they kick in their share of payments. So each cycle for me is 800 to the doctor and $535 for a vial of "potential Daddy substitute" :winkwink:: So far 4 cycles are passed and obviously I have nothing to show for... But I hope that HSG will tell me if I have problem, although my Doctor seems to think I dont... Hoping for a painless test and a bump along the way, LOL...


I agree that its probably a good idea... how much does a IUI cost with donor sperm? Is it covered under any medical plans for you? Do you think that you have problems hence the HSG?[/QUOTE]


----------



## goddess25

wow its quite a lot you have to pay then especially oper 6 cycles before your insurance kicks in. Hoping for some good luck in cycle 5 for you...


----------



## septbride

Thanks so much, ladies! I'm on day 28 and still no AF, but Clomid is lengthening my cycle so I'm trying not to read too much into it.

Sending you all :hugs:!


----------



## waiting2012

Kiska...Good luck hun with your HSG...Hope that is the Golden ticket to your :bfp:!!

Greta and Sept..I hope AF is a no show but blaring :bfp:s come to ya!!!

:dust: to all the ladies in waiting!!! 
:hugs:


----------



## KISKA777

I doubt that this will be my month... My doc found 2 cysts and said I should skip this cycle... Oh well...


----------



## goddess25

Sept - glad to hear the Clomid is lengthening your cycle..fingers crossed.

Kisa - sorry to hear that you have some cysts and out this month. Hope they resolve quickly.


----------



## Sakura_Saku

Sorry I forgot to update. AF did arrive. 9_9
Going to start trying again starting this weekend. I'm supposed to O at some point mid next week, and I don't want to leave any room for messing it up this time.


----------



## gretarose

No luck this time...AF is here and don't I know it!! Feeling little blue but all the more determined to try again better this month! Also my husband has just booked his sperm test (finally!!!) but its not til end of May.
Onwards and upwards eh?!


----------



## septbride

Thank you, goddess!

Sakura and greta, I'm sorry to hear that AF showed up. That's great that your guy is doing his SA, greta. Sending good wishes that his test goes well. 

Still no AF for me, but lots of cramping -- feeling sharper pains on my right side yesterday and today. Emotionally, feeling like Britney Spears circa 2007 meltdown. They weren't kidding about Clomid/HSG bringing on intense periods! 

Happy Friday to you all! 

:dust:


----------



## waiting2012

I hope I remembered everything...

Greta--sorry that AF found you sweetie, I was hoping she wouldn't...:hugs: I'm crossing my fingers and toes that this will be her last visit for a while!

Sakura--Good luck with BD'ing!!! FX'ed for you to hun!!

Kiska--Cysts--oh goodness..I hope they don't give you to much trouble...I know that the doctor wants you to wait, but what would happen if you did get pregnant without even trying--nothing would happen would it? FX'ed sweetie for a good outcome!!

Sept--I had some aweful AF type cramps too before getting my bfp--that's normal...You know that old saying, "I swore AF was knocking but got my bfp"....That may just happen for you hun!! FX'ed all turns out, and if AF does show--then she's not to much of a B'!


----------



## goddess25

Sakura and greta, I'm sorry to hear that AF showed up

Sept - your not out yet. 

I got a happy surprise today on my OPK which was a bit positive... i so never thought I was ovulating. TOday is CD15 so not bad timing. I dont have any EWCM which has changed since my last pregnancy so I will need to use pre seed or something.


----------



## Gooberzilla

gretarose said:


> Hi, I'm looking for a buddy, ideally someone over 35 trying to conceive...it would be lovely to share thoughts and advice. Most of my friends already have children or don't want them...so been feeling a bit lonely! x
> :flower:

Hi! I'd like to be buddies too. :flower: I turned 35 a few months ago, about a month about officially hitting 12 months TTC#2. I feel lonely too. I always feel uncomfortable aroud other moms because the subject of having another baby and I never know what to say without getting into the huge long story.

Anyway, my background is that I tried for 4 years to get DD. I am trying for baby #2 now, but I don't have a lot of hope. DH won't do anything medical-either we get pregnant or we don't. Its frustrating but it is what it is. Luckily, my FSH levels are great, I am ovulating every month, and as long as we keep trying, at least I have a shot, right?


----------



## goddess25

Gooberzilla hope it happens for you soon. Fingers crossed.

With your daughter did you take anything to help your fertility..4 years is a long time. How long have you been trying for #2. Its hard when your husband does not want to do anything. My husband is the same he disagrees with fertility treatment in any form which is utterly ridiculous and thinks that it its meant to be you will get pregnant. 

If you are ovulating then yes you have a shot. :hugs:


----------



## septbride

Hi Gooberzilla, 

Glad you've found us...I've found this group to be really helpful and hope you do too. Do you know if your partner's sperm count is good? If it's low, will he take a multivitamin or a fertility blend like FertilAid? 

Good luck!! 

xx


----------



## Mas1118

Hi Ladies:wave:
I have been TTC for a very long time. I am 36 now and figured I would have a LO or two running around to join our 8 (almost 9) yr old but sadly that has not been been the case. I am on CD2 atm and feeling pretty low. I have been on quite a few threads but I always seem to be the one left behind without a BFP :cry:
We have done the fertility meds etc... but I did not have a great reaction to them - they made me very sad for the 1st 2 weeks of every cycle and it was steadily getting worse so we stopped. i am now doing a ton of supplements and having some success as i now get ewcm and positive opk.'s (which I never had either before). Anyway this is my 1st cycle after my Lap/hysterscopy and I am hoping to finally get a BFP. I would really love some buddies and this thread seemed like just the place.
:dust: to you all!


----------



## goddess25

welcome mas118 ... fingers crossed that you now have EWCM and you are ovulating plus not to mention post Lap.. you finally get to see a BFP. Wishing you all the luck in the world, it sounds well deserved.

Everyone seems really nice here.


----------



## gretarose

Hello ladies
just wanted to welcome the newbies gooberzilla and mas...hello! I am very proud to say I started this thread and it just has grown and grown! It always comforts me when I check in, and there are lots of different situations going on for everyone...everyone special and brave in their own way. 
Thanks for all the sweet messages, they are all noted just sometimes I don't get time to reply individually...x
Well, I am creeping close to my precious time of OV so going to try and bd as much as possible this month!! Spring is in the air afterall!!
love and :dust: to everyone
xxxxxxx


----------



## septbride

Thanks for the sweet message, gretarose, and thank you for starting this thread. I agree with goddess that everyone is so nice here. It's a great help. 

AF arrived yesterday, so it's on to cycle 2 with Clomid. I might go down to 50 mg to make the side effects easier to handle. 

Hope you are all feeling good. Onward and upward! 

:flow:


----------



## Mas1118

I have come down with a bit of a cold the last two days - very sore throat and tired. I am going to get lots of rest so when O time comes I am healthy and ready to BD my little heart out!
:dust:to us all - here hoping for lots of BFP's this month!


----------



## goddess25

Sept - sorry to hear that your AF arrived. Fingers crossed for you this month.

Grose - good luck this month. Wishing you lots of luck!

Mas - lots of luck. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## septbride

goddess, thank you! Sending good wishes your way. 

mas, hope you're feeling better today.


----------



## goddess25

Hope your all doing ok. Where are you in your cycles?

I am on CD 20ish today 22 perhaps.... I stopped keeping track. I Ovd CD17 so hoping I have a decent LP.


----------



## septbride

I'm on CD 3, starting my second round of Clomid on Saturday. Still a little disappointed about the March BFN but happy to be moving on! Good luck with your LP and the dreaded wait... 





goddess25 said:


> Hope your all doing ok. Where are you in your cycles?
> 
> I am on CD 20ish today 22 perhaps.... I stopped keeping track. I Ovd CD17 so hoping I have a decent LP.


----------



## KISKA777

Hello ladies,
had my HSG done today, and to all who were advised to do it and are scared - it is not that invasive and painful... I guess the thought of the exam scared me more than the exam itself.... and it is quick... Good thing is that there is no blockage in my tubes and all looks good - looking forward to starting my next cycle in May... Good luck to all,


----------



## goddess25

Fantastic news kiska from your HSG - yay! At least you can put your mind at ease now knowing that.

GL this month.


----------



## goddess25

Sept bride at least your starting your clomid soon? What dosage do you take and is it just once a day? How long do you take it for?


----------



## Sakura_Saku

Thanks everyone for your kind wishes. :)
Sorry I haven't been very active. Things have been super busy here. A couple of quick updates, though:

I give up on temping. I seem to chronically sleep with my mouth open - especially since I've gone from being sick directly to suffering from allergies that keep my nose stuffed up constantly, so there's just no point in temping anymore. They fluctuate so wildly, I know they can't possibly be accurate, and they never tell me when I'm ovulating. It's guestimate starting from CD 1 and CM from now on.

I'm currently on CD 17. Don't know whether or not I have ovulated because I didn't feel the ovary pinch I normally feel (unless I didn't notice it. I've been pretty preoccupied this month), but the CM is moving right along and has become egg whitey for the last few days or so. Just to try desperately not to miss the window, we're doing every other night this week and probably through the next 4 or 5 days just to be thorough. XD

I DO notice something though, and wanted to ask what you all might think...
For all I know, I did ovulate this week, but I suddenly noticed today that I am bloated in a strange way. It's like pelvic sensitivity, but I can't say that it's exactly uterine cramping. If anything, it feels more like maybe muscles being pulled somewhere around the uterus...It's not something I normally feel, and to be totally honest, the last time I bloated up like this was right before my chemical happened. It was a lot worse that time, but it's the same sensation of tension...

Just a shot in the dark, and perhaps a grasping at straws, but do any of you think this might have anything to do with implantation? It's too early, I'm guessing, but then again, I don't know when (or if) I ovulated yet. All I know is that I have this sensitivity because it really smarts when I sit down. I just went for a bike ride to run an errand, and yikes did it hurt when I sat down on the saddle!

I'd love to know what you think. It feels awfully sensitive down there...


----------



## septbride

Hi! Yes, I start tomorrow and take it CD 5-9. Last month I took 100mg, but I told my doc that I had a pretty hard time with side effects and she said it was totally fine to drop to 50 mg this month. So that's good. My DH had his second SA this morning, so fx'ed that his count is a little higher. 

Are you also doing Clomid? 



goddess25 said:


> Sept bride at least your starting your clomid soon? What dosage do you take and is it just once a day? How long do you take it for?


----------



## septbride

Oh, and yes, just one dose per day.




septbride said:


> Hi! Yes, I start tomorrow and take it CD 5-9. Last month I took 100mg, but I told my doc that I had a pretty hard time with side effects and she said it was totally fine to drop to 50 mg this month. So that's good. My DH had his second SA this morning, so fx'ed that his count is a little higher.
> 
> Are you also doing Clomid?
> 
> 
> 
> goddess25 said:
> 
> 
> Sept bride at least your starting your clomid soon? What dosage do you take and is it just once a day? How long do you take it for?Click to expand...


----------



## goddess25

Sakura - I think its too early for implantation if you have just OVd.. for me I find that I do get similar pains but about a week after OV and a few days before AF is due, but you never know everyone's bodies behave differently.

septbride -no I am not doing Clomid. I have been very lucky and concieved pretty quickly all 4 times I have been pregnant. I never thought I would be able to conceive as I was told when I was younger that I would need IVF probably if I wanted kids.
I have PCOS and it has gotten better as I have gotten older.

I don't think I ovulated for a long time! Used to have AF appearing 2 weeks in a row to none for 5-6 months...but the close I got to 30 it seems to have normalised which is a bit strange.


----------



## Mas1118

I have ewcm this morning but it is only cd8 :shrug: we :sex: just now just in case. I am not so patiently waiting on my op.'s to come in the mail though> I used my last one last night and it was negative - no second line at all! I started evening primrose oil and robitussin this month so maybe that has something to do with it. I am hoping for an early O this month though!!!
I hope every one is well. :dust:


----------



## goddess25

woohoo Mas, glad to hear you have EWCM.


----------



## goddess25

CD26 today and feel quite sicky tonight...this is normal for me a few days before AF is due. Will let you know in a few days.


----------



## goddess25

Started spotting tonight so AF will be here tomorrow. CD29 tomorrow but will be CD1 so had an LP of 12d this month so super happy with that. Hope your all doing well.


----------



## rubiemckinney

Hi I would love to be your buddy. I am TTC with my new husband. It has been quite the journey. We finally saw an OB GYN in January and tried clomid for three months. I am on a break from meds but still TTC. I am 39 and will be 40 in October. I wish you much success TTC!


----------



## soniia21f

Iam here to you.. and i love to have your feelings on me.. :) iam always here to be with you life long.. :)


----------



## goddess25

Hope your all doing ok. CD11 today and lots of back pain...don't have a +OPK yet.


----------



## septbride

Hi goddess, 

Nice to hear from you. I'm on CD21, 6DPO, and have been so busy that it's kept me from obsessing during the 2WW. I'm not feeling super hopeful at this point...sort of assuming it won't be a go again this month and that we'll head to the fertility clinic in a couple of weeks to kick things up a notch. But we'll see, I could be surprised. 

Hope your back pain eases up! 




goddess25 said:


> Hope your all doing ok. CD11 today and lots of back pain...don't have a +OPK yet.


----------



## goddess25

Fingers crossed for this month. Its good to keep busy and take your mind off the 2WW. Good Luck!


----------



## goddess25

HOw are you all doing?


----------



## gretarose

Hello, I feel like I've been away for a while!...been pretty busy at work and my husband had to have a corrective shoulder operation so been looking after him. He's got his sperm test on the 25th and since we made the appointment I have been feeling much better about the whole thing. 
I mean, I still get a little anxious when I think that I am 38 this September and we've been trying for almost 2 years...and I think about my tiny pregnancy 10 years ago with my ex and how I miscarried after 12 weeks, then we split up not long after. I guess some old wounds have resurfaced. But its good to have a clear out I guess :O)
Its good to hear how everyone is doing. I've been a little coldy and tired this week but approaching my OV so trying to take it easy and pamper myself a little.
Big hopes and dreams to everyone xxx


----------



## Sakura_Saku

I've been away for awhile, too, and of course - no luck yet.
Actually, I kind of gave up hope the last few months.
At first, I had been giving up caffeine and alcohol of any kind as the window of opportunity came closer for a few months, but since nothing's been happening no matter how good I try to be, I just say the hell with it now.

I had a strange thought, and almost a revelation of sorts. I'm a little afraid to say it here because I don't want anyone to become offended or take it the wrong way. It's just something I have come to wonder about:

Do any of you watch Mad Men?
I started watching from the first season a couple of months ago and saw all of the pregnant women in it smoking and drinking as if it were nothing. That was back in the 60s, before women were commanded to give up anything and everything they enjoyed in order to supposedly have a healthy baby. Seems a lot of folks born in the 60s have been healthy as horses, even without the precautions we take nowadays when we become pregnant, or even as we're trying to. Right?....In contrast, I see all the time articles and news reports about cases all over the spectrum of autism being on the rise. They still don't know what's causing it, and it hasn't been proven with 100% certainty that it's related to vaccines (that's a hotly debated topic, though, as I'm sure most of you already know!)....In considering all of this, something came to my mind:

Do you think, by any stretch of the imagination, that doctors telling women to stop everything cold turkey the second they discover that they're pregnant could have anything to do with it? We know what hell it can put us through as fully grown adults to suddenly quit coffee one day. What might that kind of withdrawal do to a developing embryo and fetus inside us? Obviously too much caffeine, for instance, is bad for us, but if we've been drinking a couple a' cups a morning for the last 20 years, clearly our body has gotten used to it, right? As long as we're otherwise healthy, that is. How would it screw up our chemistry to just quit when we become pregnant? What about the occasional glass of red wine to keep the heart disease away - as always - which has not been hurting us for however many years? I think you know what I'm getting at, in wondering if making sudden changes to a body chemistry that has been balanced quite nicely all along would send a shock to the system that might actually harm the little ones inside us.

Again, this is just something that occurred to me, and I'm not trying to soapbox it as a certain belief or anything...Just kind of wondering, you know?
We sure know that through the ages doctors were a lot less particular about women's pregnancy care, but loads and loads of us turned out just fine through it all anyway! XD Sorry if that was boring.

Anyway, after realizing and rethinking all of this, I decided that I'm going to just not worry about it until I know for absolutely certain of a BFP someday. I drink a single cup of coffee with powder cream and sugar in the morning, and very rarely in the afternoons, and I like the occasional glass of beer or glass of wine a few times a week, if that, so I don't think my intake of "bad stuff" is all that terrible to begin with. I just don't want to spend so much time building up to something that may never happen, I think. I have a feeling that quitting everything, having AF kick in, starting up my usual habits again and then going through the whole thing every month all over again will become depressing really quickly, and I really don't want trying to have a baby to become a depressing thing. At all.

Heheh, actually it reminds me - a friend of mine with a super cute, totally healthy 5 year old daughter told me the story about how she found out she was pregnant (she was a surprise! - they already have two kids and weren't trying for another) one morning with a cigarette hanging on her lip, a cup of coffee in one hand and the pregnancy test in the other. XD All of her kids are fine and healthy so who's to say what's going to be right or wrong for each individual, right?

Anyway, I hope my babbling didn't rub anyone the wrong way. It's just things I've been thinking about as I've become more anxious that we might not be able to make this happen.

As things stand, I believe I am about 3 dpo right now.
I felt a nasty pinch on my left side on Wednesday morning when I woke up. We had bd'd the night before, as chance actually would have it because it wasn't quite 14 days yet, and did again last night, just to try to seal the deal. My cycles have been less than predictable the last few months, and I think I actually had an anovulatory cycle last month. Didn't feel a thing. Trying to track my basal temp is useless since I sleep with my mouth open most of the time. It never changes, so I gave it up last month. Really learned to hate Fertility "Friend," too. ;) What kind of friend won't even let you manually enter your ovulation date because it decided on its own that it doesn't like your temps? More like Fertility Jerk. So I don't know what's going on, but I've been tired and napping every afternoon for the last nearly two weeks now since AF ended. Just feeling listless. Very little inspiration to cook dinner, clean, etc. Things I usually enjoy doing. I am prone to bouts of depression, though, so it makes me wonder if it's kicking in again, and I'm not sure how to break out of it. I went on a 5 hour hike along a mountainside yesterday to try to break out of it, but I feel like death warmed over the next day here. Very strange. I've been having lower back pain for the last week, but I can only feel it when I'm lying down in bed. That's not normal unless it's to do with AF. NOW, starting today, I have had a strange lower abdominal pressure going on. It's not gas. It feels like AF cramps, honestly. They got pretty intense at one point this afternoon, but seem to feel a little better now. I realize it's way too early for it to possibly be implantation, but could it have anything to do with following ovulation? I don't know, but it's weird. I feel run down and horrible, and I've been emotionally wonky, too.

So there it is. I just wanted to come back and try to stay in the loop, but I feel like a straggler who's not been able to keep up with the pack and am ready to just collapse from exhaustion and call the whole thing quits.

I hope all of you are doing a lot better than I've been!!!


----------



## gretarose

Sakura_Saku said:


> I've been away for awhile, too, and of course - no luck yet.
> Actually, I kind of gave up hope the last few months.
> At first, I had been giving up caffeine and alcohol of any kind as the window of opportunity came closer for a few months, but since nothing's been happening no matter how good I try to be, I just say the hell with it now.
> 
> I had a strange thought, and almost a revelation of sorts. I'm a little afraid to say it here because I don't want anyone to become offended or take it the wrong way. It's just something I have come to wonder about:
> 
> Do any of you watch Mad Men?
> I started watching from the first season a couple of months ago and saw all of the pregnant women in it smoking and drinking as if it were nothing. That was back in the 60s, before women were commanded to give up anything and everything they enjoyed in order to supposedly have a healthy baby. Seems a lot of folks born in the 60s have been healthy as horses, even without the precautions we take nowadays when we become pregnant, or even as we're trying to. Right?....In contrast, I see all the time articles and news reports about cases all over the spectrum of autism being on the rise. They still don't know what's causing it, and it hasn't been proven with 100% certainty that it's related to vaccines (that's a hotly debated topic, though, as I'm sure most of you already know!)....In considering all of this, something came to my mind:
> 
> Do you think, by any stretch of the imagination, that doctors telling women to stop everything cold turkey the second they discover that they're pregnant could have anything to do with it? We know what hell it can put us through as fully grown adults to suddenly quit coffee one day. What might that kind of withdrawal do to a developing embryo and fetus inside us? Obviously too much caffeine, for instance, is bad for us, but if we've been drinking a couple a' cups a morning for the last 20 years, clearly our body has gotten used to it, right? As long as we're otherwise healthy, that is. How would it screw up our chemistry to just quit when we become pregnant? What about the occasional glass of red wine to keep the heart disease away - as always - which has not been hurting us for however many years? I think you know what I'm getting at, in wondering if making sudden changes to a body chemistry that has been balanced quite nicely all along would send a shock to the system that might actually harm the little ones inside us.
> 
> Again, this is just something that occurred to me, and I'm not trying to soapbox it as a certain belief or anything...Just kind of wondering, you know?
> We sure know that through the ages doctors were a lot less particular about women's pregnancy care, but loads and loads of us turned out just fine through it all anyway! XD Sorry if that was boring.
> 
> Anyway, after realizing and rethinking all of this, I decided that I'm going to just not worry about it until I know for absolutely certain of a BFP someday. I drink a single cup of coffee with powder cream and sugar in the morning, and very rarely in the afternoons, and I like the occasional glass of beer or glass of wine a few times a week, if that, so I don't think my intake of "bad stuff" is all that terrible to begin with. I just don't want to spend so much time building up to something that may never happen, I think. I have a feeling that quitting everything, having AF kick in, starting up my usual habits again and then going through the whole thing every month all over again will become depressing really quickly, and I really don't want trying to have a baby to become a depressing thing. At all.
> 
> Heheh, actually it reminds me - a friend of mine with a super cute, totally healthy 5 year old daughter told me the story about how she found out she was pregnant (she was a surprise! - they already have two kids and weren't trying for another) one morning with a cigarette hanging on her lip, a cup of coffee in one hand and the pregnancy test in the other. XD All of her kids are fine and healthy so who's to say what's going to be right or wrong for each individual, right?
> 
> Anyway, I hope my babbling didn't rub anyone the wrong way. It's just things I've been thinking about as I've become more anxious that we might not be able to make this happen.
> 
> As things stand, I believe I am about 3 dpo right now.
> I felt a nasty pinch on my left side on Wednesday morning when I woke up. We had bd'd the night before, as chance actually would have it because it wasn't quite 14 days yet, and did again last night, just to try to seal the deal. My cycles have been less than predictable the last few months, and I think I actually had an anovulatory cycle last month. Didn't feel a thing. Trying to track my basal temp is useless since I sleep with my mouth open most of the time. It never changes, so I gave it up last month. Really learned to hate Fertility "Friend," too. ;) What kind of friend won't even let you manually enter your ovulation date because it decided on its own that it doesn't like your temps? More like Fertility Jerk. So I don't know what's going on, but I've been tired and napping every afternoon for the last nearly two weeks now since AF ended. Just feeling listless. Very little inspiration to cook dinner, clean, etc. Things I usually enjoy doing. I am prone to bouts of depression, though, so it makes me wonder if it's kicking in again, and I'm not sure how to break out of it. I went on a 5 hour hike along a mountainside yesterday to try to break out of it, but I feel like death warmed over the next day here. Very strange. I've been having lower back pain for the last week, but I can only feel it when I'm lying down in bed. That's not normal unless it's to do with AF. NOW, starting today, I have had a strange lower abdominal pressure going on. It's not gas. It feels like AF cramps, honestly. They got pretty intense at one point this afternoon, but seem to feel a little better now. I realize it's way too early for it to possibly be implantation, but could it have anything to do with following ovulation? I don't know, but it's weird. I feel run down and horrible, and I've been emotionally wonky, too.
> 
> So there it is. I just wanted to come back and try to stay in the loop, but I feel like a straggler who's not been able to keep up with the pack and am ready to just collapse from exhaustion and call the whole thing quits.
> 
> I hope all of you are doing a lot better than I've been!!!

Bless you for your honesty Saku...it's so good to hear from you and I echo a lot of what you're saying! When I have more time I will respond more (I'm running out the door to work!) but just wanted to say hi and take good care of yourself at the moment hunny. x


----------



## Butterflies37

Hello ladies,

If its ok, I would love to join this fabulous group!

I congratulate you all with the strength, perserverance and positive attitudes you are all sending to those TTC!

I am also 37 years old and TTC #1 with DH of almost 2 years.

I had a laparoscopy done in March for stage 3 endometriosis with a cyst removed from my left ovary and should be starting Gonal-F next cycle. (FX that I don't have to).

Good luck to you all and baby dust sent your way!

Take care


----------



## septbride

Welcome, Butterflies! Nice to meet you. What is Gonal-F supposed to be like? My DH and I are just now planning our first trip to the fertility clinic, so I'm not familiar with the different hormones yet (other than Clomid -- very familar with that one :dohh:)





Butterflies37 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> If its ok, I would love to join this fabulous group!
> 
> I congratulate you all with the strength, perserverance and positive attitudes you are all sending to those TTC!
> 
> I am also 37 years old and TTC #1 with DH of almost 2 years.
> 
> I had a laparoscopy done in March for stage 3 endometriosis with a cyst removed from my left ovary and should be starting Gonal-F next cycle. (FX that I don't have to).
> 
> Good luck to you all and baby dust sent your way!
> 
> Take care


----------



## goddess25

Glad to hear your all doing fine.

Saku, I agree somewhat... i think these days we go over the top. I don't drink booze or coffee but I do like soda, so while pregnant with both kids I still drank diet soda, although I don't drink much a can every few days!. I did not quit all the foods that they tell you not to eat, I ate soft cheeses, deli meat and a few others on the bad list and all was well. I think as long as you do everything in moderation with common sense, then fine! I don't agree with smoking while pregnant but a glass of wine, cup of coffee or a beer every now and again, I can't see the harm!


----------



## Butterflies37

Hello,

Thank you Septbride! Gonal-f is an injection to induce more ovulation (eggs) although I am ovulating on my own every month.

We started going to a specialist about 8 months ago and have undergone an HSG and a laparoscopy along with blood tests and DH has done a few SA.

Good Luck with your 1st visit to the fertility clinic. :flower:

Keep us posted.


----------



## septbride

Hi everyone, 

Hope you ladies had a nice Memorial Day weekend. We were away at a friend's farm and I was O'ing, so we gave it our all! :) 

Our trip to the fertility clinic on Friday was interesting -- the doctor recommends that we skip straight to IVF! I was shocked -- thought for sure she would suggest IUI first. But it looks like we'll be doing the IVF thing over the summer. Kinda freaked out but glad to get things moving.... 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## goddess25

Septbride - that's quite the development. Congratulations! When are you planning the IVF.


----------



## goddess25

Hope your all doing well.

This is my first actual cycle TTC. I have just been gate crashing up till now.

Fingers crossed. I have always been very very lucky so far, to conceive 4 times within the first cycle or the second. If I am not pregnant by the end of July I know I am going to be devastated but I also know being realistic now that I am 38 that it is also very unlikely.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## septbride

Hi goddess, we are planning to start IVF in July if all goes well. I am quite worried because I just got my AMH levels checked and they are extremely low. I just hope that we can still move forward with IVF now. I'm on pins and needles until my next appointment on the 15th! 

Congrats on starting TTC! Hope you are as lucky as you have been in the past! 



goddess25 said:


> Septbride - that's quite the development. Congratulations! When are you planning the IVF.


----------



## goddess25

I hope so too but I know it would be extremely lucky to do that.

July is super close to start yay.. sorry your AMH levels are low I am sure they will still go ahead and do it.


----------



## gretarose

Hi ladies...it's been a while. Hope everyone doing ok?
I'm back here because I need a little help with something...my husband got his sperm test results back and they were very low, about 75% immobile. We are both pretty gutted, and he has been asked to go back for another test. However he seems to be stalling, and has even started smoking again (much to my disgust!)...it feels like for ages I was thinking there was something up with me and to our big surprise it seems to be a hiccup with him intstead. I want to get on with it but obviously he is experiencing a lack of confidence and is taking his time to book another appointment.
I'm trying to be supportive but it's hard, as he is pretty moody at the moment!
Has anyone else experienced this? 
And also do you know what will be the procedure if the other test comes back saying the same?? 
Help! xxxx


----------



## TTCinTexas

gretarose said:


> Hi ladies...it's been a while. Hope everyone doing ok?
> I'm back here because I need a little help with something...my husband got his sperm test results back and they were very low, about 75% immobile. We are both pretty gutted, and he has been asked to go back for another test. However he seems to be stalling, and has even started smoking again (much to my disgust!)...it feels like for ages I was thinking there was something up with me and to our big surprise it seems to be a hiccup with him intstead. I want to get on with it but obviously he is experiencing a lack of confidence and is taking his time to book another appointment.
> I'm trying to be supportive but it's hard, as he is pretty moody at the moment!
> Has anyone else experienced this?
> And also do you know what will be the procedure if the other test comes back saying the same??
> Help! xxxx

I GretaRose, I hope you don't mind me joining the site. We found out last week that my husbands motility was only 3%!! All my tests have come back healthy. After finding out that the issue is with his :spermy:, my husband was upset. The first SA he did came back with only 2 million sperm and since that was so low they couldn't even do a motility check. Turns out it was a false alarm, the second test came back with 128 million but the very low motility. 
I think for men, they have this belief that they are invinsible and as a man it's their duty to get us pregnant. When they can't, it's a major blow to their self esteem. The way I approached it with my husband was explaining to him that if the rolls were reversed and I was the one preventing us from getting pregnant, I'd feel defeated too. Neither partner wants to bear that burden, but I explained to him that his sperm being the issue is generally easier to deal with versus the woman having issues. And it doesn't make me love him any less. 
Good luck!!! And I know you guys will work thru it.. It just takes time and communication!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sakura_Saku

I feel bad posting this, what with Greta's news just above...I'm really sorry to hear that. :( I bet your husband is just pissed and feeling less than manly right now (even though it's silly to, just because of low sperm count), but I bet he'll bounce back and get back on the wagon. Just give it a little time. Maybe a month of down time? I know none of us have that much time to spare... *hugs*

Well....My update is that after I became 2-3 days late, felt AF cramps coming, and even I took my usual ibuprofen bomb when the back pain really started kicking in....nothing ever actually happened....So I bought kind of a cheapo line test yesterday. Got a two pack, since I knew I wasn't going to be able to wait, and did it as soon as I got home yesterday afternoon. Even after having been drinking a lot of water all day (I supposedly have stressed out kidneys from too much salt, so I'm in the habit of drinking a good 2 liters a day at the very least), I took the test and two bright lines showed up right away.

BUT WAIT - 

I took another test as soon as I woke up this morning, and the second line was lighter. It's there, but a lot lighter than the first test from the middle of the day yesterday. Not sure what that's about, but my husband and I are...cautiously optimistic. I joined this group with you all after having had a chemical pregnancy. We had gotten all excited, until one day it all just came down, and we were totally crushed. Nothing since February, and I had even gotten to feeling so hopeless about it, I stopped taking my vitamins. Wasn't being especially careful with my diet, either. Took up beer tasting as a hobby (only a few cans a week, or so, with dinner), and am drinking my usual fully caffeinated coffee, but only one cup a morning - loaded with sugar and fakey cream.

So, I'm going to the doc today, and he'll probably give me an ultrasound to see what's going on in there. I'm excited, but also really scared. Pounding the vitamins hard since yesterday, praying that it'll stick, or even be there at all. I constantly have a bloated, uncomfortable feeling in my abdomen, though the AF type cramps have mostly subsided.

I had no idea. None. NOW, in retrospect, the only thing I can think that was strange that happened was that I broke out terribly all over my face about two weeks ago. I attributed it to stress, and I had a few events to deal with that made me nervous. Also, I have not at all had an appetite for dinner, so I've been having a really hard time preparing it for when my husband gets home, but it's getting done. I'm just not eating it with the zest I usually would. I can't believe I couldn't even manage to enjoy a plate of curry rice (one of my favorites) last week...Now that WAS odd, now that I remember it. I don't feel sick or anything. Just that crampy, bloaty feeling 'round those parts, feeling as though AF could show up at any second.

So, I'm not holding my breath. I was so heartbroken by what happened in February, it's very difficult to get myself excited again without alternately wanting to sob my eyes out. I just wanted to let you know, and I hope what I'm saying isn't discouraging or a total downer to anyone. I'm not out of the woods yet, and I need to get a solid confirmation, first, since my body loves to play tricks on me as a rule.

I need to catch up on more of the messages here, but I hope you all have been doing ok!


----------



## gretarose

Sakura_Saku said:


> I feel bad posting this, what with Greta's news just above...I'm really sorry to hear that. :( I bet your husband is just pissed and feeling less than manly right now (even though it's silly to, just because of low sperm count), but I bet he'll bounce back and get back on the wagon. Just give it a little time. Maybe a month of down time? I know none of us have that much time to spare... *hugs*
> 
> Well....My update is that after I became 2-3 days late, felt AF cramps coming, and even I took my usual ibuprofen bomb when the back pain really started kicking in....nothing ever actually happened....So I bought kind of a cheapo line test yesterday. Got a two pack, since I knew I wasn't going to be able to wait, and did it as soon as I got home yesterday afternoon. Even after having been drinking a lot of water all day (I supposedly have stressed out kidneys from too much salt, so I'm in the habit of drinking a good 2 liters a day at the very least), I took the test and two bright lines showed up right away.
> 
> BUT WAIT -
> 
> I took another test as soon as I woke up this morning, and the second line was lighter. It's there, but a lot lighter than the first test from the middle of the day yesterday. Not sure what that's about, but my husband and I are...cautiously optimistic. I joined this group with you all after having had a chemical pregnancy. We had gotten all excited, until one day it all just came down, and we were totally crushed. Nothing since February, and I had even gotten to feeling so hopeless about it, I stopped taking my vitamins. Wasn't being especially careful with my diet, either. Took up beer tasting as a hobby (only a few cans a week, or so, with dinner), and am drinking my usual fully caffeinated coffee, but only one cup a morning - loaded with sugar and fakey cream.
> 
> So, I'm going to the doc today, and he'll probably give me an ultrasound to see what's going on in there. I'm excited, but also really scared. Pounding the vitamins hard since yesterday, praying that it'll stick, or even be there at all. I constantly have a bloated, uncomfortable feeling in my abdomen, though the AF type cramps have mostly subsided.
> 
> I had no idea. None. NOW, in retrospect, the only thing I can think that was strange that happened was that I broke out terribly all over my face about two weeks ago. I attributed it to stress, and I had a few events to deal with that made me nervous. Also, I have not at all had an appetite for dinner, so I've been having a really hard time preparing it for when my husband gets home, but it's getting done. I'm just not eating it with the zest I usually would. I can't believe I couldn't even manage to enjoy a plate of curry rice (one of my favorites) last week...Now that WAS odd, now that I remember it. I don't feel sick or anything. Just that crampy, bloaty feeling 'round those parts, feeling as though AF could show up at any second.
> 
> So, I'm not holding my breath. I was so heartbroken by what happened in February, it's very difficult to get myself excited again without alternately wanting to sob my eyes out. I just wanted to let you know, and I hope what I'm saying isn't discouraging or a total downer to anyone. I'm not out of the woods yet, and I need to get a solid confirmation, first, since my body loves to play tricks on me as a rule.
> 
> I need to catch up on more of the messages here, but I hope you all have been doing ok!

Thanks for your kind words lady and I really hope it all works out for you. You deserve it!! I've got my fingers and toes crossed for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sakura_Saku

Hey all, I'm back.

Just got back from my 7 week ultrasound and there was no growth seen since the last time. Surprise surprise. >_<;;; Instead of being sad, I'm angry. Raging, actually. I feel like I wasted the entire last two weeks trying to be careful for absolutely nothing. I missed an important community event that I was committed do, which only happens once a year, and they needed me for, for this. Which turned out to be nothing after all.

Scarier still is that even though we saw the little black bean looking thing stuck there, my doctor is still concerned that ectopic pregnancy might be there....How does that work? How can you have an ectopic pregnancy if the thing can be seen right there in the trans-vag ultrasound?...I might ask in whatever section of this forum is appropriate, because that sounds strange, and it's scaring me a little. If I come back with a positive pregnancy test still, I'll have to go to some strange hospital to have them deal with it...This is so invasive and not something I want to have to deal with. Just want it to end naturally and peacefully as possible.

So yeah....Nothing doing.
I guess we'll pick up and try again eventually, but I hardly have the heart for it again. I hope the rest of you are doing better, at least!!!


----------



## gretarose

Hey lady...so sorry for the delay...I guess a lot of people are away on holiday. I've been away for a month & only just read your message. Wishing you lots of peace & comfort through your tough time. I hope things are brighter for you & your man. Let me know. Well my husband finally went for his 2nd sperm test after poor result last time. I just wondered what the next stage for us will be if the results are the same. Will I need to go for y or will they refer us for IUI or IVF?? I feel clueless ladies...help! Xxx


Sakura_Saku said:


> Hey all, I'm back.
> 
> Just got back from my 7 week ultrasound and there was no growth seen since the last time. Surprise surprise. >_<;;; Instead of being sad, I'm angry. Raging, actually. I feel like I wasted the entire last two weeks trying to be careful for absolutely nothing. I missed an important community event that I was committed do, which only happens once a year, and they needed me for, for this. Which turned out to be nothing after all.
> 
> Scarier still is that even though we saw the little black bean looking thing stuck there, my doctor is still concerned that ectopic pregnancy might be there....How does that work? How can you have an ectopic pregnancy if the thing can be seen right there in the trans-vag ultrasound?...I might ask in whatever section of this forum is appropriate, because that sounds strange, and it's scaring me a little. If I come back with a positive pregnancy test still, I'll have to go to some strange hospital to have them deal with it...This is so invasive and not something I want to have to deal with. Just want it to end naturally and peacefully as possible.
> 
> So yeah....Nothing doing.
> I guess we'll pick up and try again eventually, but I hardly have the heart for it again. I hope the rest of you are doing better, at least!!!


----------



## gretarose

Hey ladies! Where are you all? Hope everyone ok. I just wondered how things are??
Septbride, Saku, goddess 25 and everyone attached to this thread...let me know how you're doing.
Well I'm still on the journey. Got our first fertility referral appointment next Tuesday, after 2 low SA and an indication that I may not be ovulating. Slightly nervous but also pleased things are beginning to move forward in the right direction
xxx


----------



## phrumkidost

Can I join in here? I'm also over 35 (barely, but it still counts, right?), husband is 44, and we have been ttc for almost a year now. I've taken all sorts of herbs, and have started progesterone cream, and recently acupuncture. I've been seeing a fertility specialist since July but so far she's just tested me and my husband like crazy. I may have a mild case of PCOS, and mild luteal phase deficiency, but think a main problem now might be endometriosis. If something magical doesn't happen in the next few months I think I'll be going in for surgery. Right now I'm on CD 3.

Anyway, I could certainly use a buddy!


----------



## La Bergere

Hello! I could do with a buddy too!
I'm on Cd1 after the AF witch turned up this morning on 14dpo.
On cycle 5 and about to start bbt'ing this month.
Fingers crossed for everyone!!


----------

